# Do I have the best horse in the world?



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Why yes, yes I do.


My Halloween plans are ruined from rain. So I won't be able to get him all dressed up in his suit and do photos like I had planned this weekend. So I did this today with non toxic spray on hair color. 

He's Sparkle Butt Rainbow Pants, the off brand My little Pony from the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's awesome! What brand of hair spray was it?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> That's awesome! What brand of hair spray was it?


I don't remember. Just some spray on Halloween section stuff from Walmart. It brushes right out so if you get some and use it don't let your horse roll or it's gone.

Also if you make a mistake it's easy to fix with a brush.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

That is just too cute.
BTW Keegan IS the most awesome horse!!!!(princess drooling with envy!!)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

MUAHAHAHAHHA I love the name!! You are always so fun, great shots!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

redneckprincess70 said:


> That is just too cute.
> BTW Keegan IS the most awesome horse!!!!(princess drooling with envy!!)


I am sure Keegan is glad I am no where within reach of him right about now.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG CUTE !!
 i can i have your cute lil pony ?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

:shock:
That-is-so-CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so cute!

my best friend and i are going to be 80's with our horses for this costume thing Sat. and we got that paint stuff


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy shizze that is amazing He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it! So cute


----------



## WarPony (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww, amazing! I love the colors and clarity.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!! Hehe!! Great photos!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Sparkle Butt Rainbow Pants. ROFL. Too cute.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

**** he's so cute!! And such a good boy for letting you do that!!

Only real geldings wear pink


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, I love that! He is so cute all painted up!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool! So colorful, hehe.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love it!!! The bouquet was a great touch


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Rissa said:


> He's Sparkle Butt Rainbow Pants.


Haha, you made me laugh!  


I always love seeing your pics.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hahah great pictures - thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hah........thats some cuteness right there, pretty darn cool!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww, he looks adorable!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. he is such a sport. 

Here are a few more snaps.



































































Why ME?



















lol


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha, love the last few photos! Just great! <3


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, he looks so GREAT!! You know, the more pictures I see of him, it just makes me so so so happy that he got reunited with you!!! You can just tell he is sooo very well loved, AND PAMPERED! Seeing his pictures just puts a smile on my face!! Man I wish I were as creative as you, lol. Maybe next year I can do some interesting with my Perlino filly, haha.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

GREAT job!!!!


----------

